# Should I take bcaa?



## willwlds (May 29, 2014)

Hi, i'm been wondering if I should start using bcaa for recovery.
Right now I practice muay thai 5 days, on the week, one hour a day, plus I do calisthenics like push ups, pull ups, etc... for the entire body, three times a week, including a 30 to 1 hour running( on saturdays, and sometimes twice a week), plus I also go to work on bicycle, that makes for 16-20 km a day,5 days a week(sometimes 6, when I work on saturdays, every two weeks).
I already take multivitamins, and fish oil. I have a regular diet, eat six to five times a day, mostly healthy food, but the increase in training been very desgastating for my body.
So i'm welcome to opinions.


----------



## yorukage (May 29, 2014)

I am a fan of BCAAs and add BSN Watermelon BCAAs to my water that I drink while I weight lift. It is really good tasting and it is great to prevent damage to the muscles. You may also want to consider drinking a casein protein shake before going to be each night.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 29, 2014)

BCAA



> Certain studies suggested a possible link between a high incidence of amyotrophic lateral sclerosis among professional American football players and Italian soccer players, and certain sports supplements including BCAAs. In mouse studies, BCAAs were shown to cause cell hyper-excitability resembling that usually observed in ALS patients. The proposed underlying mechanism is that cell hyper-excitability results in increased calcium absorption by the cell and thus brings about cell death, specifically of neuronal cells which have particularly low calcium buffering capabilities. Yet any link between BCAAs and ALS remains to be fully established. While BCAAs can induce a hyperexcitability similar to the one observed in mice with ALS, current work does not show if a BCAA-enriched diet, given over a prolonged period, actually induces ALS-like symptoms.


----------

